# Kernel 2.6.30-r4 does not work [solved]

## HomeUser

Kernel 2.6.30-r4 does not work seem to work for me. It stops while booting with a list of addresses (and label names?) on the screen.

Kernel 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 still working fine

I recompiled the 2.6.30 kernel after restarting a make oldconfig with the 2.6.29 .config file and using all the defaults

It is hard for me to get any logs or messages because the file system is probably not yet mounted. (using a camera)

The last normal message from the boot sequence seems to be something like

```
localhost input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input4/
```

Then, faster, a number of addresses (and label names?) are scrolled on the screen.

(part of) the last labels:

```
cpufreq_register_driver

?_stext-

create_proc_entry

register_irq_proc

elf_core_dump

child_rip

kernel_init

child_rip
```

This is from under the 2.6.29 kernel, maybe useful

```
cat /proc/version

Linux version 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 (root@localhost) (gcc version 4.3.2 (Gentoo 4.3.2-r3 p1.6, pie-10.1.5) ) #2 Fri Jul 31 21:37:52 CEST 2009

# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

tuner                  26196  0

bttv                  230516  0

ir_common              41836  1 bttv

i2c_algo_bit            5692  1 bttv

videobuf_dma_sg        11276  1 bttv

videobuf_core          15740  2 bttv,videobuf_dma_sg

snd_bt87x              12660  0

btcx_risc               4336  1 bttv

tveeprom               13212  1 bttv

ati_remote             10180  0

(Most drivers compiled in the kernel)

# lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8385 [K8T800 AGP] Host Bridge (rev 01)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 PCI bridge [K8T800/K8T890 South]

00:07.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6306 Fire II IEEE 1394 OHCI Link Layer Controller (rev 80)

00:09.0 Communication controller: Conexant HSF 56k HSFi Data/Fax (rev 01)

00:0d.0 Multimedia video controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture (rev 11)

00:0d.1 Multimedia controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Audio Capture (rev 11)

00:0e.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Marvell W8300 802.11 Adapter (rev 07)

00:0f.0 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:10.4 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 86)

00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 ISA bridge [KT600/K8T800/K8T890 South]

00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)

00:11.6 Communication controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 80)

00:12.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 78)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV630 PRO AGP [Radeon HD 2600 PRO AGP]

# lsusb

Bus 005 Device 003: ID 04e6:e001 SCM Microsystems, Inc. SCR331 SmartCard Reader

Bus 005 Device 002: ID 07cc:0201 Carry Computer Eng., Co., Ltd

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001

Bus 004 Device 002: ID 093a:2510 Pixart Imaging, Inc.

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0bc7:0004 X10 Wireless Technology, Inc. X10 Receiver

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001
```

Has anybody a suggestion? Should I try the masked kernel versions?

Thanks.Last edited by HomeUser on Mon Dec 14, 2009 10:02 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Mike Hunt

You could try this for the 2.6.30 kernel

```
make mrproper && make defconfig
```

then run through make menuconfig

----------

## HomeUser

 *Mike Hunt wrote:*   

> You could try this for the 2.6.30 kernel
> 
> ```
> make mrproper && make defconfig
> ```
> ...

 

Thanks, did that. It surely changed the error messages. Maybe that way it will be possible to solve the problem.

It seemed the home directory could not be mounted. It's reiserfs so I enabled reiserfs in the kernel. (And disabled raid) It is still impossible to mount the root directory and the kernel dies when trying to display the available partitions.

The messages on the screen look like (mistakes possible):

```
RPC registered tcp transport module

registered taskstats version 1

input AT Translated keybord as /devises/platforms/i8042/serio0/input/input4

Root-NFS: no NFS server available, giving up

UFS: Unable to mount root FS via NFS, trying floppy

UFS: Cannot open root device "HDA13" or unkown block (2,0)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option, here are the available partitions

KERNEL PANIC - not syncing : UFS : unable to mount root fs or ...

pid 1, common swapper not tainted 2.6.30 -R4

Call trace

[(ff...)]panic ...

[(ff...)]? print_all_partitions-...

[(ff...)]? sys_mount-...

[(ff...)]mount_block_root-...

[(ff...)]mount_root...

[(ff...)]prepare_...space-...

[(ff...)]kernel_init-...

[(ff...)]child_rip-...

[(ff...)]kernel_init-...

[(ff...)]child_rip-...
```

now still running under:

```
# cat /proc/version

Linux version 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 (root@localhost) (gcc version 4.3.2 (Gentoo 4.3.2-r3 p1.6, pie-10.1.5) ) #2 Fri Jul 31 21:37:52 CEST 2009

localhost # mount

/dev/hda13 on / type reiserfs (rw)

...
```

----------

## Hu

There are definitely some mistakes there.  That should be VFS, not UFS.  Also, those numbers are often important, though today they are not.  It appears that you passed a bad command line to the kernel.  Please post the contents of your grub.conf.

----------

## HomeUser

Quite possible I made mistakes in copying the screen. Did write part of it down, but not very good, part of it came from a few photo's that were not very sharp. If more details are needed, I will take more time.

I don't think it is the Grub config file, the line is all most identical with the temporary  line that is working for the 2.6.29 kernel.

```
cat /boot/grub/menu.lst

# Which listing to boot as default. 0 is the first, 1 the second etc.

default 0

# How many seconds to wait before the default listing is booted.

timeout 30

# Nice, fat splash-image to spice things up :)

# Comment out if you don't have a graphics card installed

# splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.30

# Partition where the kernel image (or operating system) is located

root (hd0,11)

kernel /kernel root=/dev/hda13 reiserfs devfs=mount

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.29

root (hd0,11)

kernel /kernel-2.6.29 root=/dev/hda13 reiserfs devfs=mount

...
```

Can it not be that the new version of the kernel has problems accessing my drive?

----------

## HomeUser

2.6.30-r5 is the latest stable version for AMD64.

For other systems it seems there was a need to go until 2.6.30-r8. Hoping the problem is solved there, and is no longer in  2.6.31. So waiting for that one becoming stable, or is that a bat strategy?

If that does not work I can try to collect more information but it's difficult and I am not sure the messages on the screen are closely related with the problem.

Have an Radeon HD 2600 PRO AGP card that should function with the new version of the RadeonHD driver. I don't know if this could have something to do with it, the kernel seems to stop long before X starts (with/etc/init.d/xdm start from the console).

----------

## HomeUser

Now fighting with X, screensize and DRI.  :Smile: 

----------

